# God is NOT Dead-The Movie



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Just watched the Movie. Outstanding. A lot of great messages.

The one scene that I really like, spoil alert-so if you don't want to be spoiled do not read below.

In the scene, a man, who is mean refused to visit his mother who is suffering from dementia, goes and finally visits his mother.

Don't quote me, but kind of goes like this.

The mean man is talking to his mother, who is in a lost stare, and says look at you. You are a the kindest and nicest person I have ever known and look at you, so forth. where is God.

And then he says, look at me. I am meanest man I know and I have it all. I am rich, live in a nice house, have no problems and am in good health, etc. 

The mother, comes out of her dementia trance for a moment and says, the devil lets you live your rich and comfortable life and is keeping you in a prison and comfortable jail cell, away from God, but when you die it is all gone and where are you.

The mother then goes back into dementia.

If you have a chance check out the movie, its at the Red Box.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Sometimes the devil keeps people "comfortable" so that they will feel they don't need God


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

God is not dead was awesome totally touched by it wow.Kleenex alert.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

and sometimes he'll make u so miserable the you hate God
i saw the movie .. simple messages

-one day when the cell door closes


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Watched it last night. Really enjoyed it. Thanks!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

It's good. I appreciate the methodology of how the student presented his case, ie it wasn't all just quotes from the Bible. Because guess what? An atheist you are trying to win over doesn't care about Bible quotes. To him, the Bible is a fairy tale book.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I did not like the movie. I hope that I do not upset anyone with my opinion, and I will note that I am a Christian.

The title "God's Not Dead," is obviously a play on words pertaining to Nietzsche's famous "God is Dead" line. 

Nietzsche's statement wasn't about the existence of God, but rather an observation of God's relevance in a more modern world. He believed that Humans were no longer in need of God in their everyday lives. He pointed out that this is particularly evident when it comes to morality.

We as humans could be rational and moral and reach such a state of mind with out turning to God. This is in fact true, most atheists and agnostics are just as moral or "good" as so-called believers or Christians. Most Christians today could not recite a bible verse or if they could it would be John 3:16. Yes, a very important verse, but there's a lot more to the story than that. What does this mean? Most Christians are making up their own story or abiding by their own principles of morality. These Christians are good, wholesome people yet do not turn to God for guidance. They go to church to worship once a week and leave thinking they have done the Lord's work. This too could be relevant and apply to Nietzsche as being correct. 

Now, back to the movie. This movie is not about Nietzsche or about reversing a philosophical thought that God is no longer needed. So why does it have to blatantly use a play on words wrongly and be titled, "God's not dead." To me it's a catchy title to make people watch it. 

I really did not like the professor as a character. Did he believe in God? Did he not believe in God? Did he once believe in God, but now he doesn't? Is he mad at God? Does he hate God? How can he be mad or hate something that isn't real. 

-SPOILER-

And then he dies at the end after having accepted God again? What is the purpose of him dying? Is it just to show that he now gets to go to heaven even though he defied God and may have been the cause of many others defying God or not believing in God? And what does his death have to do with "God is dead," or "God's not dead?"

Meanwhile, throughout the movie a young student has to prove God's alive by finding evidence of His existence and/or involvement or else he is going to fail. It's not practical to believe that this would be plausible. I don't understand how an implausible story line could reach out to non-believers? I don't think it does and it comes off as far fetched.

What is this movie about? Is it philosophical? It's titled that way and starts out that way, but quickly turns into something else. 

Is it about salvation? You would think so since the professor HAS to die at the end of the movie. But why did he have to die? What did his death add to the movie? Absolutely nothing. Wouldn't a change of career and re-devoting his life to God be an ending that fits with the rest of the film? I think so.

The movie has no plot. There isn't a major theme. It's not technically philosophy. It's not technically about salvation. I really don't know what it was trying to do. I think it was just too complicated and should have focused more on one subject.

It's a feel good film at best, but once the movie is over it is over. At least a film like Courageous leaves you with more stuff to chew on and even more to digest.


----------

